# Civilian HK G36 Finally!!!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...qdgb8bHVz7qBoUQ&bvm=bv.62922401,d.cGU&cad=rja


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice.. I really like the HK MP7. It isn't sold to the public yet though. It shoots a 4.6x30 that is armor piercing. With a suppressor it is very quiet and is also VERY controllable. Is it practical? Nope but sure is cool! If they were sold to the public, I would have one.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Nice.. I really like the HK MP7. It isn't sold to the public yet though. It shoots a 4.6x30 that is armor piercing. With a suppressor it is very quiet and is also VERY controllable. Is it practical? Nope but sure is cool! If they were sold to the public, I would have one.


Uzi on steroids, and I disagree with you, It is very practicool!!


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Saw the video thanks. I am one of these people who likes guns.
He compared it to 17 hmr.
We shot 17hmr at 2-3" diameter trees at 100 yards using ballistic tip 17grain rounds. The rounds blew through the young trees like they were not there. I am not so sure that it would not be effective on a 200 pound deer (double negative intended).


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Nice.. I really like the HK MP7. It isn't sold to the public yet though. It shoots a 4.6x30 that is armor piercing. With a suppressor it is very quiet and is also VERY controllable. Is it practical? Nope but sure is cool! If they were sold to the public, I would have one.


The 4.6x30 is not like a 17hmr it is the equivalent of the 5.7x28 used in the personal defense weapon FN-P90 the civilian verson is the PS90. both of which takes a 50 rnd magazine


----------

